# Cutting Cards



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas can any one tell me why the card is not ripping in half they are not the best of cards I think the power is more than enough to rip the card or could it be the 9.5 steel balls any way I hit this twice from 33 feet but did not rip it in half


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Because cards are *Made in UK* :naughty: :king:


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Because cards are *Made in UK* :naughty: :king:


Dose that mean our cards are tuff :naughty:


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

looks like you need more speed for a full cut. great shootin' though!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

phil said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Because cards are *Made in UK* :naughty: :king:
> ...


LOL.

Well, looks card is laminated and it prevents tearing off


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

most good cards are made with multiple layers to help prevent rips a tares. thats why cutting cards with slingshots is tricky. the ammo needs to be flying fast and straight to get the job done. phil's got the shooting straight part down, just need to get that 9.5 steel flying faster.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thornbottom said:


> most good cards are made with multiple layers to help prevent rips a tares. thats why cutting cards with slingshots is tricky. the ammo needs to be flying fast and straight to get the job done. phil's got the shooting straight part down, just need to get that 9.5 steel flying faster.


Hi the bands I am testing at the moment are 040 latex cut at 20x15 around 8" long


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

phil said:


> Thornbottom said:
> 
> 
> > most good cards are made with multiple layers to help prevent rips a tares. thats why cutting cards with slingshots is tricky. the ammo needs to be flying fast and straight to get the job done. phil's got the shooting straight part down, just need to get that 9.5 steel flying faster.
> ...


 Shorten the cut you are using. I am familiar with what you are using.

Or, try the 04 3/4 to 1/2. I use this band cut at 7 inches tie to tie and my draw is 31/32. I know only a couple/few mm difference in the taper, but it makes a difference.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Thornbottom said:
> ...


Shorten the 040 20x15 x8" to around 7" ?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

phil said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


I shoot the 20-15 at about 7 1/4 inches tie to tie. Again my draw can be any where from 30-32 but when really zoning in it is at the 32 mark.

Yes try the 04 3/4 to 1/2 at 7 to 7 1/2 tie to tie. Amazingly wonderful. For me anyway.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

you may have to vinigrete your steel balls or shoot with lead which will give a grip.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dang ! thats some great shooting, another cutter in the house ! this is actually one of my goals with a slingshot. if from what im reading all you have to do is shorten your bands, then you got this in the bag . :thumbsup: cant wait to see a cut card .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Imperial said:


> dang ! thats some great shooting, another cutter in the house ! this is actually one of my goals with a slingshot. if from what im reading all you have to do is shorten your bands, then you got this in the bag . :thumbsup: cant wait to see a cut card .


If thats the case then pull the pouch past the back of your head.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Imperial said:


> dang ! thats some great shooting, another cutter in the house ! this is actually one of my goals with a slingshot. if from what im reading all you have to do is shorten your bands, then you got this in the bag . :thumbsup: cant wait to see a cut card .


Cheers fella i am almost there  you will soon get it just keep at it I would like to try Match lighting but can not get the matches here in the uk


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

dgui said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > dang ! thats some great shooting, another cutter in the house ! this is actually one of my goals with a slingshot. if from what im reading all you have to do is shorten your bands, then you got this in the bag . :thumbsup: cant wait to see a cut card .
> ...


I have been shooting the way Bill shoots just past the ear and it seems a lot faster so will try again when we get dry weather again


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I`ve done the same thing when cutting cards, first of all you need a quality card, speed and you gotta hit that sucker dead on or it will reflect to the side as shown in your pic...


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

From 10m that's awesome anyway haha. Good luck and can't wait to see pics when one of those buggers are 50 50!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I've not attempted cutting cards, but just looking at the image, it appears that you may not have been lined up exactly in line, hence your hits

crimped the edges rather than cut straight through. Could be wrong. I've been wrong once before.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Mine were doing the same thing until I switched to a tighter (harder gripping) clamp. The first clamp was letting the card move back some and I only got hits like yours or 1/2 way through. When I went with a stronger clamp I got a clean cut all the way through! As others mentioned, speed is necessary too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Summary: More speed, good clamp, more speed, more speed.

Your band length sounds awfully long to me. You want to just about max out those bands at your draw length.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

being cutting some cards for a while, my limited experience ...

1) that "paper" cards the worst of all, too flimsy paper (try Casino quality), for such cards use 12mm steel or 10mm lead, 10mm even the more speed is less effective

2) as Charles said a strong rigid attachment

3) perfect alignment (when the card disappears from your sight)

4) 250 FPS is more than enough with the 12mm steel

Cheers

Arturo


----------

